# Looking for some relocation information



## AlanC (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Long time lurker, first time poster  first of many I hope!

Myself & my partner work in the software industry and what I have noticed over the last few (2) years is that our location doesnt really have any bearing on where we do our work as all of it is delivered over the internet. I have been to Portugal on holiday many times and have found that I could still catch up on work while I was away.

We have visited Alvor since 1998 and really fell in love with the place and we are discussing moving over in September - October time to dip our toe and see how practical it would be to live and work in Portugal, we'd rent initially and then look to buy in time.

I have a couple of questions, if any one can help with then I'd be very grateful.

1. Location
We'd like to stay in the Alvor area, in a long term let from say Mid Sept to Mid Feb, we are currently budgeting about €1000 a month for this, including bills. Does this sound too high or low?

What is a the availability of long term lets in the area, looking at various sites it seems pretty good except for one issue we have, we have a Labrador dog that was a guide dog and now works (a day a week) as a therapy dog in a care home for those with an intellectual disability. So he is very well trained and behaved but from what I can see most places arent pet friendly. If any one knows of pet friendly properties i'd appreciate it


2. Broadband

Without broadband access We'd have no livelihood!! What is a broadband access like in the Alvor and surrounding areas? I can live with mobile (3G) broadband if line (DSL) services are bad


3. Driving from Ireland/UK to the Algrave

With the dog we'd have to drive there. I have read some very informative threads here especially about the ferry to santander. If anyone has driven from santander to the algrave do you have any suggestive routes and how long did it take you.

Thanks for reading! 

Alan


----------



## livinginthesun (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Alan c 

We are new here on this forum also regarding the rent im not sure how much rentals would be in the alvor area maybe upwards of 700 euros but it depends on what you want to rent apartment,house or villa we rent an apartment very resonable in the silves area but are looking for a house as we find a house generally lets you have pets rather than an apartment and we really would like a dog.

We also have our business via the internet so we were worried about broadband but we have no problems touch wood in the silves area we are with sapo and have a 20mb download which is'nt the highest but it does us at 24.99 euros a month.

With regards to driving we drove down through spain then made our way across that way as we had'nt made our mind up where to live we didnt rush and it took us about 5 days. We came on bilbao ferry it felt like abit of a holiday before all the driving hope the info is helpful.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



AlanC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster  first of many I hope!
> 
> ...


Hi Allan

Why not be cheeky and say " Oh i should say we have a Guide dog will that be ok? " we all take it that the user of a guide dog is blind or partially sighted. Ok tell a lie it may just help get the place you want. Any way welcome to the Forum i hope you get what you want.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



livinginthesun said:


> Hello Alan c
> 
> We are new here on this forum also regarding the rent im not sure how much rentals would be in the alvor area maybe upwards of 700 euros but it depends on what you want to rent apartment,house or villa we rent an apartment very resonable in the silves area but are looking for a house as we find a house generally lets you have pets rather than an apartment and we really would like a dog.
> 
> ...


Hi Livinginthesun

Welcome to the Forum. How was the drive down from Bilbao?

Good luck 

Peterfc 666?


----------

